# NNC Advice needed and opinion shared



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

First I hate bra shopping! Spent tons of money and wear them a couple times and then realize that there is not enough support.:mad2: 

Second trying to figure out how to find new perfume. I have tried going to department store and check scents but everything I try either fades too fast or smells to old lady-ish. 

I haven't been wearing perfume for years but my husband recently opened a restaurant and I have to try and be glamorous at night (school teacher by day) and perfume is apparently part of the glamor thing.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Gotta try before you buy. When it comes to perfume & bras.

I don't wear perfume but a friend of mine convinced me to get some free Jo Malone samples. Jo Malone is found at frou-frou department stores like Nieman-Marcus. They have little samples and the line is nice.
http://www.jomalone.com/home.tmpl?ngextredir=1

I seem to remember getting some Miracle or maybe Tresor from Lancome and thinking it smelled pretty good, too.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

Go for the fruit scents, not the flower scents. Just my two cents


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Fruit def sounds better, I hate the flower scents. I used to wear something with Navy in the title (can't remember whole name) loved that but it was a sporty scent and doesn't work with the older-trying-to-be-glamorous me.;-(


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I got a Chanel perfume sample when I bought some lip liner at a department store. It's kinda sweet smelling. Not my fav. 

You talkin' sport bras? I've been getting them at the local Costco. They're a lot cheaper there.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Best sports bra ever:

http://www.roadrunnersports.com/rrs/products/RRL427/Womens_RRS_Sportek_Sports_Bra_C/D

It can wrangle my boobs into a skinsuit without making me look like a booth girl from interbike, and, unlike most bras for bigger sizes, it doesn't look like underwear.

Edit: I just read some of the reviews, and it seems they've changed the design up a little... so it may not be as awesome as they used to be.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

No sports bras I'm fine. It's underwires that are driving me mad. Hubby has a new restaurant and I'm supposed to go in and smoooze the guests; hubby asked me to dress more glamorously for this. (My normal attire is sweaters and cords or khakis) I enjoy dressing up but it's been a few years and then mostly business suits so I'm having to branch out. 

Has anyone found a comfortable, supportive underwire?


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

The Victoria's Secret Ipex is nice. Most comfortable thing I've found by far


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

zeytin said:


> No sports bras I'm fine. It's underwires that are driving me mad. Hubby has a new restaurant and I'm supposed to go in and smoooze the guests; hubby asked me to dress more glamorously for this. (My normal attire is sweaters and cords or khakis) I enjoy dressing up but it's been a few years and then mostly business suits so I'm having to branch out.
> 
> Has anyone found a comfortable, supportive underwire?


I hear ya on the underwire issues. They leave me with little happy faces at the end of the day. Have you tried Calvin Kleins?


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm a fan of La Perla lingerie for chic and glam, it's expensive but you'll feel great. 

Perfume wise, I prefer the very light fragrances, Issey Miyake - 'L'eau d'Issey', Calvin Klein 'One' or Kenneth Cole 'Reaction'. But it's such a personal choice. Just a tip, try one or two on in the store and then go and do something else for 1/2 hour before you decide which one - the smell will change dramatically in that time so wait to be sure you really like it. And if your nose is getting confused with smelling too many perfumes, sniff some coffee beans in between - some perfume stores will have them on the counter. 

If you think the perfumes fade too quickly, the stores will likely be using eau de toilet testers, not a perfume concentrate which is way more expensive. One small dab of a concentrate will last all day and it's best to put on too little than too much.

Good luck with the restaurant, I hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Thanks all, will check recommendations.
Cheers,
S


----------



## 53T (Jul 20, 2002)

*question*



zeytin said:


> ... and perfume is apparently part of the glamor thing.


What country or state are you in?


----------



## indysteel (Jul 21, 2006)

Andrea138 said:


> The Victoria's Secret Ipex is nice. Most comfortable thing I've found by far


I like the Ipex, too, but I'm small chested and don't need much support. More than a brand, I recommend that you go to a decent store and get fitted properly. That may be why your bras aren't working for you. 

Perfume is a pretty personal thing, not just in terms of individual taste, but how any given perfume reacts to your body. I'd recommend going to a department store or Sephora--if you have one--and getting some samples that you can test it out. 

I don't like sweet scents. My favorite perfume at the moment is Dolce & Gabbana's Light Blue. It's very light scent.


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

For the bras, definitely go get fitted. Go to a specialty lingerie store (NOT victoria's secret - they'll "measure" you over your clothes and eyeball it) or to a large department store and ask for a fitting. With the department store you may have to wait to find when the specialist works, but most will have at least one. If you have a bigger chest it's totally worth it because they can really help you find a brand that works for your shape. And you might be way more comfortable in a different size.


----------



## 180 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have Lily of France sports bras and love them dearly. Albeit Im a 34 AA lol

As far as perfume it sounds like you need something sophisticated. How about Michael Kors or Vera Wang? Try their scents out. If you want something a little more fun and youthful go with Ed Hardy. I myself am in love with a Hillary Duff imposter from Dots lol If you want to save some cash go check out their selection.


----------



## Caren (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm going to second getting fitted. I have to shop at a specialty store since I am a 34G, they are more expensive that VS but they last longer and are much better made. They do require hand washing but it's so worth it to have a bra that really fits and looks good under your cloths. No help on the perfume, I can't ever find anything that I like. The closest I come to scented is the brown sugar fig lotion from Bath and Body Works, sort of a warm sugary smell.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

34G!?!?! Wow, and I thought I was large at 36D!


----------



## Caren (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, it's not even attractive anymore. At least to me. You get to a certain point where it's just comical, I've gotten bigger with each baby and while I loose the weight everywhere else it stays in my chest. I started at a 34 C! You would think I would be happy but try finding clothes for someone who is an 8 everywhere else and have boobs you could land a plane on.  Now I get why people get reductions!


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

Caren said:


> Yeah, it's not even attractive anymore. At least to me. You get to a certain point where it's just comical, I've gotten bigger with each baby and while I loose the weight everywhere else it stays in my chest. I started at a 34 C! You would think I would be happy but try finding clothes for someone who is an 8 everywhere else and have boobs you could land a plane on.  Now I get why people get reductions!



A friend of mine got reduction because she couldn't breathe properly; her ribcage was being constricted by the weight. She was thrilled with the surgery.


----------



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Totally late to the party, Zeytin, but my fave scent is Dune, by Christian Dior. I hate "flowery" too, and this scent rocks the house. Very earthy/woodsy with spicey undertones, yet very feminine and not at all overpowering. Lasts well, too.

On the bra side I like Calvins (34c/d depending if it's fat or skinny season) Fit very well and are flattering. Only prob I've had is they aren't super long lasting.

Oh and best wishes and a hearty congrats on the restaurant!


----------



## litespeedchick (Sep 9, 2003)

Bra: I'm a VS fan, if the wire cuts you, get a bigger size. If it's not supportive enough, try a racer back style.

Perfume: I don't like to smell a scent on someone , man or woman, unless I'm in really close. If I can smell some chick's perfume just walking by, it gets on my nerves and makes me think she's either clueless, or deliberately trying to make a spectacle of herself. And ESPECIALLY in a restaurant setting, I think you would want to be careful about wearing a scent that would interfere w/ a diner's enjoyment of the delicate aromas of their food and wine. SO...I suggest fruity or herbal scents(food-friendly), and then just soap or body lotion. 

How cool to be requested to dress up and smooze in a restaurant. i'd be in heaven!


----------

